# randomly bugs accessing btrfs 2.6.33

## rer

Hey guys,

I ge randomly bugs when accessing btrfs-partitions, the error seems to occur mainly in a resumed session after hibernate. Someone the same problem? Maybe also a tuxonice-problem. After that, the system becomes unstable, i.e no more exec possible

my mount:

/dev/sda5 on /home type btrfs (rw,nodiratime,relatime,compress)

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910369] ------------[ cut here ]----------

--

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910415] WARNING: at fs/btrfs/ctree.c:2264

leaf_space_used+0x87/0x90 [btrfs]()

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910427] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E

.M.

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910431] Modules linked in: dvb_usb_dibusb_

mb dvb_usb_dibusb_common dvb_usb ehci_hcd uhci_hcd mt2060 dib3000mc dibx000_comm

on dvb_pll dib3000mb dvb_core ppp_async crc_ccitt ppp_generic slhc fuse ipt_MASQ

UERADE iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_conntrack nf_defrag_ipv4 xt_tcpud

p ipt_LOG iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables af_packet rfcomm bridge stp llc bnep

 sco l2cap crc16 reiser4 btrfs crc32c libcrc32c tun option usbserial btusb bluet

ooth arc4 ecb rtl8187 mac80211 sr_mod snd_via82xx cdrom cfg80211 gameport snd_ac

97_codec rfkill radeonfb eeprom_93cx6 usb_storage usb_libusual usblp fb_ddc ac97

_bus rtc_cmos pata_via rtc_core snd_pcm i2c_algo_bit pata_acpi rtc_lib i2c_core

button thermal snd_timer evdev snd_page_alloc ata_generic snd_mpu401_uart usbcor

e snd_rawmidi skge snd soundcore [last unloaded: dvb_usb]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910528] Pid: 2774, comm: evolution Tainted

: G      D    2.6.33-gentoo #11

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910532] Call Trace:

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910545]  [<c101d19d>] ? warn_slowpath_comm

on+0x5e/0x8a

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910553]  [<c101d1d3>] ? warn_slowpath_null

+0xa/0xc

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910582]  [<f95e8736>] ? leaf_space_used+0x

87/0x90 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910611]  [<f95e8ddf>] ? btrfs_leaf_free_sp

ace+0x33/0x66 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910640]  [<f95ed79d>] ? btrfs_search_slot+

0x4c1/0x590 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910673]  [<f95edd85>] ? btrfs_insert_empty

_items+0x41/0x80 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910703]  [<f95f5410>] ? run_one_delayed_re

f+0x206/0x4ed [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910734]  [<f95f77d1>] ? run_clustered_refs

+0x1de/0x247 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910764]  [<f95f78d4>] ? btrfs_run_delayed_

refs+0x9a/0x154 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910797]  [<f95ffecc>] ? __btrfs_end_transa

ction+0x53/0x113 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910831]  [<f9606870>] ? btrfs_dirty_inode+

0x3d/0x4a [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910839]  [<c108d9d2>] ? __mark_inode_dirty

+0x20/0xe9

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910846]  [<c1087dd6>] ? inode_setattr+0xf0

/0xf6

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910880]  [<f9609090>] ? btrfs_setattr+0x22

3/0x254 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910888]  [<c107f570>] ? __lookup_hash+0x3c

/0xdd

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910895]  [<c1087f2c>] ? notify_change+0x15

0/0x233

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910902]  [<c10815ee>] ? sys_mkdirat+0xc2/0

xcb

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910910]  [<c1078365>] ? sys_fchmodat+0x93/

0xb8

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910917]  [<c107839b>] ? sys_chmod+0x11/0x1

5

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910924]  [<c1002610>] ? sysenter_do_call+0

x12/0x26

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910929] ---[ end trace f4cefa0a7a029d4b ]-

--

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.910937] ------------[ cut here ]----------

--

and:

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911492] ------------[ cut here ]----------

--

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911496] kernel BUG at fs/btrfs/extent_io.c

:3793!

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911500] invalid opcode: 0000 [#2]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911505] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/syst

em/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911509] Modules linked in: dvb_usb_dibusb_

mb dvb_usb_dibusb_common dvb_usb ehci_hcd uhci_hcd mt2060 dib3000mc dibx000_comm

on dvb_pll dib3000mb dvb_core ppp_async crc_ccitt ppp_generic slhc fuse ipt_MASQ

UERADE iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_conntrack nf_defrag_ipv4 xt_tcpud

p ipt_LOG iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables af_packet rfcomm bridge stp llc bnep

 sco l2cap crc16 reiser4 btrfs crc32c libcrc32c tun option usbserial btusb bluet

ooth arc4 ecb rtl8187 mac80211 sr_mod snd_via82xx cdrom cfg80211 gameport snd_ac

97_codec rfkill radeonfb eeprom_93cx6 usb_storage usb_libusual usblp fb_ddc ac97

_bus rtc_cmos pata_via rtc_core snd_pcm i2c_algo_bit pata_acpi rtc_lib i2c_core

button thermal snd_timer evdev snd_page_alloc ata_generic snd_mpu401_uart usbcor

e snd_rawmidi skge snd soundcore [last unloaded: dvb_usb]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911596]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911601] Pid: 2774, comm: evolution Tainted

: G      D W  2.6.33-gentoo #11 K8VSEDX/To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911608] EIP: 0060:[<f961635e>] EFLAGS: 002

10292 CPU: 0

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911642] EIP is at memmove_extent_buffer+0x

44/0x1ee [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911648] EAX: 0000005b EBX: 179b0032 ECX: e

6117d04 EDX: f9633e4b

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911653] ESI: c092eec1 EDI: 00000009 EBP: 0

0000065 ESP: e6117d00

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911658]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 00

33 SS: 0068

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911664] Process evolution (pid: 2774, ti=e

6116000 task=e63914a0 task.ti=e6116000)

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911668] Stack:

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911671]  f9633e4b 179b0065 a8f7ee5c 000010

00 f96164e9 f9616739 a8f7ee5c f0afb828

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911680] <0> f0afb828 00000065 0000007e 000

0007d 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000146

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911690] <0> f0afb828 00000009 00000065 f95

e9bc9 a8f7ee5c 000000e1 f6f06070 f6611400

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911701] Call Trace:

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911735]  [<f96164e9>] ? memmove_extent_buf

fer+0x1cf/0x1ee [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911769]  [<f9616739>] ? map_extent_buffer+

0x4c/0x85 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911798]  [<f95e9bc9>] ? setup_items_for_in

sert+0x1f5/0x323 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911828]  [<f95eddba>] ? btrfs_insert_empty

_items+0x76/0x80 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911858]  [<f95f5410>] ? run_one_delayed_re

f+0x206/0x4ed [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911889]  [<f95f77d1>] ? run_clustered_refs

+0x1de/0x247 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911920]  [<f95f78d4>] ? btrfs_run_delayed_

refs+0x9a/0x154 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911953]  [<f95ffecc>] ? __btrfs_end_transa

ction+0x53/0x113 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911987]  [<f9606870>] ? btrfs_dirty_inode+

0x3d/0x4a [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.911994]  [<c108d9d2>] ? __mark_inode_dirty

+0x20/0xe9

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912001]  [<c1087dd6>] ? inode_setattr+0xf0

/0xf6

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912035]  [<f9609090>] ? btrfs_setattr+0x22

3/0x254 [btrfs]

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912043]  [<c107f570>] ? __lookup_hash+0x3c

/0xdd

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912049]  [<c1087f2c>] ? notify_change+0x15

0/0x233

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912056]  [<c10815ee>] ? sys_mkdirat+0xc2/0

xcb

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912063]  [<c1078365>] ? sys_fchmodat+0x93/

0xb8

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912071]  [<c107839b>] ? sys_chmod+0x11/0x1

5

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912077]  [<c1002610>] ? sysenter_do_call+0

x12/0x26

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912081] Code: 89 c6 8b 12 01 ce 81 e2 ff 0

f 00 00 89 54 24 20 8b 54 24 0c 8b 42 08 39 c6 76 17 50 ff 74 24 0c 51 68 4b 3e

63 f9 e8 0e 71 bc c7 <0f> 0b 83 c4 10 eb fe 8b 54 24 08 01 da 39 c2 76 17 50 ff

74 24

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912126] EIP: [<f961635e>] memmove_extent_b

uffer+0x44/0x1ee [btrfs] SS:ESP 0068:e6117d00

Apr 27 15:53:03 rolli5 kernel: [32003.912163] ---[ end trace f4cefa0a7a029d4d ]-

--Mehr--

----------

## Gankfest

Put your posts in code BBC code tags.

----------

